
Java Platform Module System Expert Group Minutes - cjg
http://openjdk.java.net/projects/jigsaw/spec/minutes/2017-05-18
======
mindcrime
Sounds like they are making progress. That is encouraging, given all the
negativity that seemed to surround the recent vote on the draft proposal.

Here's hoping they get everything hammered out so that Jigsaw / modules can be
released soon.

